# Given up on potty training for a bit....!



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

i all,

Well as the title says I have thrown the towel in with t'old potty training! as my dd is just not getting it and I think it is pointless until she has more awareness about what is going on 'down there'!

I bought all the  equipment etc had smartie treat jar, new books to read whilst on potty but she just isnt getting it, she will happily sit on the potty which for the first week I sat her on it every 30 minutes, sometimes she would wee for most part she didnt any that did occur were just shere luck as when she did wee she didnt actually know she had until she stood up and I showed, when she does a poo she doesnt tell me i think she knows she has but when I ask her she says 'no mummy havent done poo!'

I tried going cold turkey with normal pants but that was a disaster as she either didnt notice she was wet or she wasnt bothered AAAARRRGH!!


I am at  a bit of a loss and so busy at the moment training for the london marathon think it would be better to wait for after that and when the weather is warmer i also cant see my hubby getting the portable potty out at tower bridge!!

Any thought s greatly appreciated she is 2years 4months

Dawnhy
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey hun

Your DD is 2months younger then my DS and he will wee on the potty as well as poo inculding a wee for bath time however i am not even trying to get him dry yet as like you i am mega busy with the nursery school run (not your marathon....) and also i think its cold for them at the mo.

My DD FC got her dry just a month before she turned 3 and we have been lucky as we have only had the odd "wet knicks" where she has forgotton due to playing where as with DS when i put pants on him he wanted them changed everytime he got a "dribble" of wee on them for not shaking his boys bits!  plus was on the potty ever few mins too

I say wait a few months until you can let her play in the garden without nappy ect and do it then! well thats my thinking

xxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi MJ,

Thanks for that, the no nappy in garden sounds a great idea!  less mess as well.

Dawny
x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Dawny

We tried potty training our little one when he was 2 /12 and it was a complete disaster so we left it until it was very nearly 3 and it was so much easier.  By the time he was 3 a lot of children in his class at nursery were going to the big toilet so he did the same.

I would just wait another 6 months and try again or like M J says wait until the warmer weather comes and put pants on her in the garden.  The equipment you have bought will not go to waste.  

Tracey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

some are ready at your DD's age and some are not..sounds like she isnt!!
i did littlie when she was 2 months off 3 and it was a dream, cracked it in 4 days and practically no accidents since..and dry through daytime naps from the off..she's also 7/10 dry nappy in the mornings now
i would say def wait for the summer, it'll be so much easier.. i thiunk when they run aroud with no nappy on and get the sensation when they wee, they start making the association between the 'urge' and the 'product'

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I agree, leave it for now, she obviously isn't ready yet.  We tried DS at 2yr 7mths and he just thought it was funny weeing in his pants and getting clean ones.  We left it until a month before his 3rd birthday and he got it within a couple of days.

Theres no harm letting her use the potty before a bath, in fact it will keep the idea there and she may just click before you try again.

OT x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

I was a nursery nurse, and we always recommended leaving potty training till the child was at least 2 and a half. Summer days, the garden and cotton pants (no trousers or pull ups) and no pressure to leave the house for a few days seems to work best!  I won't be potty training cookie for another few months but I've already started doing the ground work - talking about "pee pees" and discussing contents of nappy. Lovely stuff!

My potty training songs from my nursery days are fun too if you get over the embarrassment!

*"We're all going to the loo today, loo today, loo today, 
We're all going to the loo today
We won't stay all day! We're going to the loo, you can come too too too* (repeat)

Can also be adapted to fit the situation - "*we're gonna do a pooh today etc*!"

(to the tune of "we're all going to the zoo today)

"*pee pee in the potty! Pee pee in the Potty, tra la la la, tra la la la*"

(I this is the congo tune, works well making a train and dancing the conga on the way to the loo!)

Catchy eh? 

Bx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL BOGGY 

I love singing so will enjoy that one thanks everyone for all your wise words it has reassured me started thinking I was a rubbish mummy  cos I didnt know what I was doing.

So roll on the summer

Dawny

xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Oh Dawny,
You're not a rubbish mummy! Not at all!!! I was thinking I ought to be potty training my girls (2 and a quarter) and they do sit on the potty before bath - Cupcake wees every time, Sweetiepie hasn't done a thing! Just likes sitting there    Also they don't seem to realise at all when they've filled their nappies - even if I ask them they say no! Sweetiepie has started saying yes - but now it's everytime and even when she doesn't need a new nappy!! I'm definately waiting for the warmer weather and trying to ignore other mums who say - oh are they still in cotbeds, wearing nappies, using a pram!!! etc etc etc! I reckon our littlies have been througha lot in their little lives and if they need to be babies just a bit longer then that's fine by me! 

But as you say - when the warm weather really gets here I'll try for definate! We can try together!!!  

Boggy - love the songs!!!!!!  

Lol to all
S
xxxx


----------

